# Hello World 1024x



## northstar (8. Dez 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich habe gerade ein kleines Problem mit einer Hausaufgabe. Ich soll 1024x "Hello World" ausgeben, aber damit es etwas schwieriger wird: Ohne Schleifen.

Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Methoden die sich rekursiv aurufen. Nur ist das ohne ein "Abbruchkriterium" natürlich eine Endlosschleife. Nur leider komme ich jetzt irgendwie nicht auf eine Lösung mit der ich das wirklich nur 1024x ausgeben kann. 

Hier mein Code: 


```
class Aufgabe8nr5 {
	public static void HelloWorld1() {

    
		System.out.println("Hello World");

	HelloWorld2();
	}

	public static void HelloWorld2() {
	
		System.out.println("Hello World");
	
	HelloWorld1();
	
	}
		public static void main (String args[]) {

        HelloWorld1();
	}
}
```

Kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das ganze lösen könnte?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Marco13 (8. Dez 2009)

Eigentlich brauchst du nur eine Methode ... und ... bau' doch einfach ein Abbruchkriterium ein!? :bahnhof:


----------



## Sempah (8. Dez 2009)

wie z.b. einen counter den du inkrementierst und bei if counter <= 1024 ...


----------



## mvitz (8. Dez 2009)

Oder händisch:


```
public class Aufgabe8nr5 {

    public static void helloWorld() {
        System.out.println("Hello World!");
    }

    public static void helloWorld2() {
        helloWorld();
        helloWorld();
    }

    public static void helloWorld4() {
        helloWorld2();
        helloWorld2();
    }

    ...

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        helloWorld1024();
    }

}
```


----------



## Marco13 (8. Dez 2009)

Siehe http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/89102-mehrfache-ausgabe-ohne-schleife-rekursiven-aufruf.html#post563272


----------



## Noctarius (8. Dez 2009)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
  helloWorld(0);
}

public static void helloWorld(int c) {
  if (c == 1024) return;
  System.out.println("Hello World.");
  helloWorld(++C);
}
```


----------



## northstar (8. Dez 2009)

Super! Danke für die Hilfe. Sitze schon den ganzen Tag an einer Hausarbeit und hatte bei meinen Java-Aufgaben irgendwie nen Blackout.


----------



## Noctarius (8. Dez 2009)

Kenn ich zu gut, hab ich in der Firma auch schonmal. Manchmal hilft auch einfach nur sein lassen, ablenken, ne Nacht drüber schlafen, weitermachen


----------



## w0ddes (9. Dez 2009)

Da hast du so recht, Noctarius.
Wenn man den ganzen Tag nur vor Code sitzt bekommt man irgendwann nichtmehr auf die Reihe. Mir hilft dann immer z.B. die Mittagspause oder eine Nacht schlaf


----------



## Marco13 (9. Dez 2009)

Schlaf ist ein Symptom für Koffeinmangel


----------



## Noctarius (9. Dez 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Schlaf ist ein Symptom für Koffeinmangel



ROFL *notiert*


----------

